# Good idea? Bad idea?



## cda (Jul 27, 2018)

new bar, not in my ahj

https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/ryz...KL4RlmEng&utm_source=ishare&utm_content=photo


----------



## jeffc (Jul 27, 2018)

I think it's a good idea to share drinks with strangers provided they return the favor.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2018)

Ok
Agree share

And the open flame and dried up roof cover?


----------



## ICE (Jul 27, 2018)

That looks like a bad idea waiting to blossom.  When I was a kid I worked for a contractor that remodeled a bar in a resort.  It was called the Tiki Lounge.  We applied carpet glue to CMU walls with paint rollers and pressed burlap into the glue.  It was being remodeled because it caught fire.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 30, 2018)

Coconut Grove in the making?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2018)

No AHJ within 100 miles.


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2018)

It is in a city more worried about

cowboys, rangers and chevys


----------



## jpranch (Aug 9, 2018)

*506 E Division St
Ste 160
Arlington, TX 76011?*
*
*


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2018)

jpranch said:


> *506 E Division St
> Ste 160
> Arlington, TX 76011?
> *



Maybe, been there? or is that you dancing with the flaming drink???


----------



## jpranch (Aug 9, 2018)

I can't dance! When I try to dance it looks more like I'm having a serious medical emergency!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 9, 2018)

If he set the paper covering on fire problem solved. I do not share drinks. Who knows where those mouths have been!


----------

